# Frozen Menhaden for Catfish



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a frozen 3 pack of Menhaden in the freezer I bought last October to go chumming but the weather did not work out. Will thawed menhaden work well for catfish or is it time to throw them in the trash?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm afraid that when it thaws it will fall apart. Oily fish don't freeze well at all. You could probably still use it for chum in a mesh bag. I've used the mesh bags that veggies and fruit come in from the grocery store. Just put a few rocks in the bag for weight, put your fish in and tie the bag shut. Tie a 50' length of rope to the bag and sling the bag out there. Cast in the general area of the chum bag and in a short time the chum bag will attract the cats to the bag and your bait. Well there's another of my catin' secrets I just let out of the bag.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

Catman do you ever chum for catfish with smelly old baits, fish cuts etc...?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

AaronDen said:


> Catman do you ever chum for catfish with smelly old baits, fish cuts etc...?


Yes, you type faster than me. Read my post above yours.


----------



## russellpoore810 (Mar 16, 2015)

You can sprinkle sea salt on them they will firm up after about half a day. This also works on surf clams. The salt toughened them and they stay on much better


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

They will work- done it myself. But again, what doesn't work for bluecats?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Raw chicken breast works very well.


----------

